# Can't remove Whirlpool Over the range Microwave



## End Grain

Don't know if this will help in your particular case. When the bolts are removed, you have to tip the front of the microwave way down so you can disengage the tabs on the unit's rear from the tongues on the mounting plate that is hidden behind the microwave and affixed onto the wall itself. That's a special safety feature that helps secure the back of the microwave to the bottom of the cabinet and it also functions as mild heat shield against the wall itself. Some microwaves use three bolts and some even use sliding tabs where the unit pulls straight out away from the wall and then down.


----------



## skymaster

Kz: STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You have removed the cabinet screws; NOW look at the plastic grille, there are 2 screws holding that on REMOVE them and the grille; NOW you will see what looks like two slotted bolts in holes Loosen them NOTE!!!!!!! Hold pressure against the wall because when you ondo those bolts the MW will want to rotate off the wall. It is held onto a wall plate where you pop the bottom onto a clip and rotate up against the wall. 
Jack


----------



## kzukowski

Thank you all for the responses, I have actually gone home last night and figured it out. This unit is only about 2 yrs old. There, of course, are the normal 2 large screws going thru the cabinet on the top of the unit. Then, I needed to unscrew off the vent cover over the microwave door, right behind there on the left was a thin metal handle/lever which I pulled and released the top part of the microwave from the mounting bracket. After that was released, just needed to lift up the unit off the 2 hinges on the back bottom of the mounting plate and the microwave was off.


----------



## lenamarie63

I am having the same problem. Followed all your directions but not sure where the slotted bolts are. I find two screws way back but have no way of getting a screwdriver back there. Help! Also, mine is an older model MH7110XBQ bought in 1996.

Thanks!


----------



## skymaster

If there isnt a release handle like above then the screws should be right in front of you when you take off the grille. I strongly suggest you call the whirlpool 800 number. IF you have the manuals just reverse the installation instructions. Pics would help alot but I think a call to Whirlpool is best. They are a great company to deal with


----------



## lenamarie63

Thanks for responding. I did call Whirlpool and they could not help me at all because the unit was purchased in 1996. I still have the manual but there are no installation instructions. I did find two screws but they are in a bit and really hard to unscrew because you have to use a really short screw driver and there is not room to move. I am hoping those are the right screws because I see no others.


----------



## skymaster

Lenamarie: OK PLEASE send pics cause you really have me confused now. 
The "screws" I am referancing do not look like "screws" they should be about 1/4" in dia and look like metal rods with a large slot in them. Usually they are only 1/4 turn locks and sit in square recesses just inside of the case. Keep pressure against the wall and turn em left and they should disengage the wall plate. BE CAREFUL the unit is heavy and once you disengage the unit it WILL rotate forward real fast. Once you allow it to swing off that plate you just have to lift the bottom edge a bit and you can remove it. 2 PEOPLE!!!!!!!!! are needed.


----------



## lenamarie63

I hope my photo works and you can see it. It is a direct center shot into the part behind the grill.

In the center you see a black plate the goes from top to bottom. On the left and right side of that are the screws I was talking about. I see no rods anywhere that you talk about.

Thanks for trying to help me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## skymaster

http://www.justanswer.com/appliance...3488390878&JPAF=txt&JPCD=20090707&JPRC=1&JPOP

I dont know if this will help but sure cant be any worse than where we are right now. Right now I am stumped :{ The pic was good quality but did not help me see the issue.:huh:


----------



## Hire-a-Hubby

*Whirlpool/Inglis Microwave Removal*

I just removed an older model (1987) Whirlpool over-the-stove microwave. I was stumped for a while as there were no slotted bolts fastening the unit to the back wall, nor was there a lever behind the upper grill.

However, after removing the bottom panel, I discovered 2 vertical aluminum 'levers' that were secured to the back plate, one on the left, the other on the right. After unscrewing and freeing these 2 'levers', I was able to pull them down, thereby freeing the microwave from the back plate.

Hope this info helps ...


----------



## DaleMunk

*Picture of Release Handle - Thanks for the help!*

Thank you very much for the post on removing the Whirlpool microwave. It was a great help. I took a better picture of the handle from an angle to give others a better idea what it's like. Can someone tell me how to post the picture? I don't see anything.


----------



## DaleMunk

How did you post the picture?


----------



## iappliances

DaleMunk said:


> How did you post the picture?


Insert Image


----------



## phenolic

*Found It - Thanks*

I had a really hard time seeing the lever. 

I have a 2003 model (mh8150xmb), and it only had a single "lever" which was behind the plastic vent grill I took off after removing 4 screws from the top of the unit. This lever was actually a small wire rod, bent at the end so you could grab it and pull. It was silver, not black, and for some reason I was looking for a black lever with a bit more girth. 

After removing the two top screws, and then pulling the lever as we moved the microwave forward, it came right off.


----------



## HandyHerman

*Help is on the way*



kzukowski said:


> Read the one post in here about removing the microwave, but still having problems. Found the two large bolts going up into the cabinets and removed them, but cannot find any other screws or bolts fastening the unit to the wall. Have tried shaking and pulling the microwave, and took off the bottom housing where the light and fan is, even unscrewed and took off the vent cover for the hood, and we cannot find anywhere else keeping this unit up on the wall between the cabinets. HELP!


Unscrew the three screw holding on the plastic vent cover above the microwave door. You will see a slotted rod about two or three inches from each side and an inch below the top of the microwave. These are actually 14" bolts going through the microwave and which screw into an anchor plate on the wall behind the microwave. Believe it or not the anchor plate is the same size at the back of the microwave. Unscrew the two long rods and the microwave will swing down into your lap.


----------



## tkemmer

I just want to THANK YOU for the help - my husband was ready to get out the sledge hammer before I found this article. The slotted bolts were right there on the right and left hand sides after you take the front grill off. Here is a pic of the bolt on the right hand side (sorry, the picture is side ways). Ours is a 1989 Whirlpool microwave.


----------



## rfraczki

This forum lacks good pictures. Thus, I wanted to include pictures, but can't post them! "You need 1 post to post links." So this is my introductory post; the next one is the one I meant.


----------



## rfraczki

OK, I have at least one post, but this pathetic forum _still_ does not let me include images! "You need at least 1 post to post links" nonsense keeps coming up. Hence, in the answer below there are just file names, click on "View rfraczki's album" on the left to see images I uploaded into my public album.
----------------------------
I have learned the hard way why my Whirlpool Gold, circa 2004, does not tilt away from the wall after top screws were removed. 
Face the oven. The mounting plate has a hook in the upper left corner. 










The hook latches onto a hole in the back of the oven.

[IMGIMG_8673.jpg[/IMG]

There is a plastic black grille at the top. Grab it and remove it; it should come off without screws. 










Behind the grille, in the upper left corner, latch release wire is hiding. Whirlpool hid the <bleeping> thing well, so that you'd have to shell $$$ on their repairmen. Pull it and the latch should release the oven from the hook.


----------



## aptao

I have a 1995 model that I am trying to remove. I have read all the posts, but still no luck. 
I have removed the top 2 screws in the cabinet, removed the vent grill, and removed the bottom plate under the MW. I checked the top space and both side spaces between the cabinets and see no screws or fasteners of any kind. No levers or rods of any kind to pull or release. The MW is now slightly tiled down in the front but still attached. It seems that there are 2 slotted brackets on the back wall that's holding the MW. It looks like I need to lift the MW straight up about 1/4" to clear the brackets along the back wall in order to slide it out. I would need two people to do it and if there enough space there between the top cabinet and the MW. 
As a last resort I would have to remove the cabinet above the MW. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## BayouRunner

You are correct, when it's tilted forward you have to lift it up off of the back bracket to take unit out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aptao

Thanks, thats the only way I see it.
They sure made it tough to get that thing off!


----------



## BayouRunner

It's not to hard. There are a few models that have screws that go from the bottom front of the cabinet at a 45 degree angle to the brace at the top of the back piece. Pretty rare but I've seen a few. Also in some whirlpool models I've seen a lever you have to trip so speak from the bottom to release but I've seen even less of those. Just giving you that info just in case but most likely you will just have to lift it off the back bracket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukrkoz

Reeving old thread.
I have 2005 Whirlpool MW.
It had 2 long bolts in the cabinet above it. When removed, MW tilted forward some. 
I can clearly see 2 hinges in the back, that it is suspended on. 
It is my understanding that I need to lift it up from those hinges and it should slide out.
No such luck. It will NOT go up off hinges. Let me put it this way. I tried to pry it off, even took pry bar to it above the hinge. It will not budge off them.
There is suitable room above the MW and cabinet, to lift it up. 
It simply won't lift. And, I am rather very strong male. As in - very. Either I am missing something or, I need to build some sort of podium underneath it and place bottle jack underneath. 
I don't care if I rip MW, I have new one waiting . What I do care is not to rip the wall. Suggestions?


----------



## ukrkoz

Watched several videos of MW removals. In all cases they tilt down really far.
Mine will not tilt down that far. Just maybe 10 degrees, that's it.
No, it does not have hood or any kind of outside vent to hold it in place and yes, power cable disconnected.
Just does not tilt far.


----------



## Nealtw

ukrkoz said:


> Watched several videos of MW removals. In all cases they tilt down really far.
> Mine will not tilt down that far. Just maybe 10 degrees, that's it.
> No, it does not have hood or any kind of outside vent to hold it in place and yes, power cable disconnected.
> Just does not tilt far.


Move the range and pull the front down, I think you bent something when you pried it.


----------



## ukrkoz

Got it off.
1. Someone hammered R side bracket hook in, so it was wrapped around the MW prong. I guess, "extra security". I pried it open, it still won't come off.
2. Basically;ly, I started tilting is down, sort of going for broke.I had that fun idea of bringing my cutoff wheel and cutting off both bracket supports but decided to try tilt. At some point, it felt like as if something gave in suspension, as MW tilted down more.
So here I am - standing close to it, left arm underneath, to make sure it does not drop, right hand tilting it down.
With loud pop, it tilts all the way down - and into my lower jaw. I almost got knocked out. Cut lip. Looks like teeth are ok, but spitting blood. After that, MW came out just fine.
So come to find, in mounting bracket upper L quadrant, there also was a HOOK, holding it in place. There was no telling, it is there. Unless you have install instructions for 15 yo MW. Right. Basically, I ripped it off that hook and it went into my face.
Gonna be fun Monday back to work. Boxing match with microwave. Lip will swell.


----------



## huesmann

Tell 'em you were in a bar fight.


----------



## ukrkoz

Funny, huesmann. One of coworker's last name is huisman. 
I'll have better story. Also, they know I do not drink or go to bars. 
Anyway. Have new MW hung. Was about 20 min. 
Also, found another top hook, just smaller, on the old bracket. Besides the fact that old bracket was about the size of entire MW rear wall and new one is just a thin strip of metal at the bottom and about twice as thin.


----------



## huesmann

How about you were attacked by ninjas?


----------



## ukrkoz

I stood up to protect a woman. I'll be vetted forever with office females.


----------

